# Anyone Have 2a Collets To Trade?



## omni_dilletante (Sep 22, 2016)

I have purchased 4 lots of 2A collets on ebay and am 7 short of a complete set with many, many duplicates.

These are the ones I am missing:

15/64
17/32
35/64
37/64
39/64
41/64
43/64
If anyone has some they would like to trade or sell please let me know.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a brand new genuine South Bend Lathe brass No. 2 collet in a 31/64" size. This is surplus to my needs.  If interested in this collet PM me your address and I'll put it in the mail to you.  Ken


----------

